# QA1 Coil Overs



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

I just recently replace stock spring and shocks with new QA1 coil over system for the front and would like to get opinion on best way to raise car after installation. I try doing so while car on the ground and is very hard. Do you lift the car a bit to remove pressure and weight from coil while spinning nut?



Here is a pic after installation completed.


----------

